# Military gear missing from Afghan mission shipments



## GAP (10 Jan 2012)

Military gear missing from Afghan mission shipments
Containers filled with rocks, sand, sources tell CBC News
CBC News Posted: Jan 10, 2012 
Article Link

The Canadian Forces have experienced serious security breaches with military equipment being shipped back from Afghanistan, CBC News has learned.

Sources told Power & Politics host Evan Solomon on Tuesday that equipment was missing when military shipping containers arriving from Afghanistan were opened in Canada.

The sources said that rather than containing the expected military equipment, the containers were filled with rocks and sand, presumably to mimic the weight of the missing supplies so the breach would go undetected.

The Department of National Defence confirmed Tuesday that various military hardware and gear was missing from containers being transported to Canada from Afghanistan by chartered sea vessel, and said a full investigation is underway.

A Defence spokesperson told CBC News in a statement the missing equipment is "non-critical."

"There were no munitions of any kind in any of the containers being shipped back to Canada by sea on this route. All munitions have already been received in Canada via strategic air and sealift," Lt.-Cmdr. John Nethercott said.
More on link


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

We were extremely careful in ensuring that we did not ship anything CTAT/ITAR via GLOC or anything else that we'd want to fall into enemy hands either --- we did know the route our stuff was taking.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Jan 2012)

So in other words your BBQ and pool went missing


----------



## TN2IC (10 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> So in other words your BBQ and pool went missing



NOT THE POOL!!!  ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> So in other words your BBQ and pool went missing



Close: Shampoo, razors.  >


----------



## mad dog 2020 (10 Jan 2012)

Like this is a new story, when I was a young soldier in Lahr, I was told about when we moved down from up-north.
There was a top notch auto/racing club with a full stocked garage.  When they packed all the tools and machines the forklift was labored to load the tri-walls onto the trucks.
When they unloaded in Lahr the forklifts rear wheels lifted with the weight, and when they opened the box it was not wrenches nor expensive tools, no like Charlie Brown they got rocks.
This was 1970ish.
When you hire out stuff there are no guarantees, that's why we have insurance.  So much for bonded carriers.
Media hype,


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Close: Shampoo, razors.  >



From what I saw/smelled of suspected Taliban, they would not know what to do with these items.  Smelly bastards...


----------



## TN2IC (11 Jan 2012)

Now I can picture the Taliban doing a Herbal Essences commercial. Bunch of moaning in the caves...

In Pashto "Hoooo Hoooo! Hoooo! Da ajeeba dai!

 ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (11 Jan 2012)

However now Health Canada & Environment Canada will fine DND for importing contaminated soil and rocks without a permit and not properly cleaning them beforehand and DND will have to dispose of the rocks in soil after spend 3/4 of a million dollars decontaminating them.


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jan 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> However now Health Canada & Environment Canada will fine DND for importing contaminated soil and rocks without a permit and not properly cleaning them beforehand and DND will have to dispose of the rocks in soil after spend 3/4 of a million dollars decontaminating them.



Or certain units could paint the rocks.......


----------



## aesop081 (11 Jan 2012)

The media is making such a huge deal of this and the comments on the CBC website are to die for.......doesn't take much to knock Canadians out of the "support the troops" mindset...........


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> doesn't take much to knock Canadians out of the "support the troops" mindset...........



You could see that already progressing nicely as last year wore on and we were busy closing up shop down south.   I am sure it will be "no dogs and serviceman allowed" once again in the not too far distant future.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Jan 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> .... the comments on the CBC website are to die for ....


Same level of analysis, with some interestingly _detailed_ accounts shared with the CBC via comments here.


----------



## Hurricane (12 Jan 2012)

I like how every one of the commentors has a solution.......maybe they should send a letter to the CDS and tell him how to run his military.


----------



## armyvern (12 Jan 2012)

Oh look at this commentary ...



> wascally wabbit
> 2012/01/11
> at 5:42 PM ET
> 
> ...



I do believe this wascally wabbit has all-but just accused me of being the culprit behind "this stunt".

I can assure you all right now that my personnel did not work their collective asses off for 9 months identifying, barcoding, stocktaking, cleaning, counting, packaging, paperworking, loading, sealing and shipping everything we had over there ... just to have me personally sabotage their excellent work by pulling "a stunt" like this. 

Perhaps I should sue.  :


----------



## Scott (12 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh look at this commentary ...
> 
> I do believe this wascally wabbit has all-but just accused me of being the culprit behind "this stunt".
> 
> ...



It _is_ the CBC comments section...

Really, a story about _comments_? 

Maybe I'm just crusty because of my dearly departed Legends...


----------



## Haggis (12 Jan 2012)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Perhaps I should sue.  :



Go ahead, Vern.  Sue the CBC.  Good luck with your ATI request to them for documents backing up your claim. 

Oh, wait, it's the CBC you're dealing with.  You don't have to prove anything - just like them.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Jan 2012)

CBC - and the typical following of the CBC is the left wing loonie "no war at all ever despite the oppression others suffer" crowd who love to post anti-authority garbage.

Some times you want to beat the snot out of them.  :rage:


----------



## Edward Campbell (12 Jan 2012)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> You could see that already progressing nicely as last year wore on and we were busy closing up shop down south.   I am sure it will be "no dogs and serviceman allowed" once again in the not too far distant future.




At the risk of being seen to be patting my own back, I have been saying for, literally, years, that despite all the red T-shirts, yellow ribbons and "support the troops" rallies the *support* amongst our fellow citizens may be a mile wide but it is less than an inch deep. We rank right down there with symphony orchestras and ballet companies in the public's esteem. There is a real 1% in Canada: those who support more money for symphony orchestras, opera houses and the CF.


----------



## Journeyman (12 Jan 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> ...the *support* amongst our fellow citizens may be a mile wide but it is less than an inch deep.


What gave it away for me was when Rosie Dimanno started writing nice things about the military for a change -- that told me that it was a "trendy" thing, rather than being particularly heart-felt.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Jan 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> At the risk of being seen to be patting my own back, I have been saying for, literally, years, that despite all the red T-shirts, yellow ribbons and "support the troops" rallies the *support* amongst our fellow citizens may be a kilometer wide but it is less than a centimeter deep. We rank right down there with symphony orchestras and ballet companies in the public's esteem. There is a real 1% in Canada: those who support more money for symphony orchestras, opera houses and the CF.



There, corrected that for you  .

And ArmyVern: Do not worry - Wascally Wabbit is so out to lunch, he (she?) failed to notice that Caesar's legions never, ever employed a single sergeant.


----------



## dapaterson (12 Jan 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> There, corrected that for you  .



Well, as long as we're being pedantic, Canadian spelling is metre, not meter.


----------



## Haggis (12 Jan 2012)

Oldgateboatdriver said:
			
		

> Caesar's legions never, ever employed a single sergeant.



Then who taught your BMQ?? (ducks)


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (12 Jan 2012)

Well, I was taught by the Decurio Nave, under our CO, the Magister Nave, of course ???


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Jan 2012)

I thought Biggus Dickus trained ya.......

 ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jan 2012)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> I thought Biggus Dickus trained ya.......
> 
> ;D



No that was Naughtious Maximus!

 ;D

Besides its pronounced Bigguth Dickuth

Flow him woughwy to the fwor....


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jan 2012)

you forgot to start it with "Thenchurian"


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jan 2012)

My apowogies. .....


----------



## jollyjacktar (14 Jan 2012)

wascally wabbit.  ;D


----------

